
Diderot on Information Overload, and the Encyclopedia - dredmorbius
http://www.historyofinformation.com/expanded.php?id=2877
======
dredmorbius
18th Century Encyclopedist Denis Diderot discussing Information Overload:

 _As long as the centuries continue to unfold, the number of books will grow
continually, and one can predict that a time will come when it will be almost
as difficult to learn anything from books as from the direct study of the
whole universe. It will be almost as convenient to search for some bit of
truth concealed in nature as it will be to find it hidden away in an immense
multitude of bound volumes. When that time comes, a project, until then
neglected because the need for it was not felt, will have to be undertaken..._

The site itself, the History of Information, is an Internet gem and a personal
fave.

